# Risikoanalyse



## Herrminator (2 Oktober 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

inzwischen bin ich um einiges schlauer was EN 954-1 bzw. IEC 60508 angeht.
Das einzige was ich noch nicht verstanden habe, wie dokumentiere ich das ganze ?
Gitb es irgendwo ein Beispiel wie sowas von der Form her aussehen muss und wie man es zum Beipiel formulieren muss ?

Gruß Tobias


----------



## jabba (2 Oktober 2008)

Schau Dir mal eher die En1050 an.

Ansonsten : Schick mir eine PN mit deiner Mailadresse


----------



## Stephan_SST (2 Oktober 2008)

Hallo..

@Herminator: EN954-1 solltest du evtl nicht mehr anwenden !!!
(siehe EN ISO 13849-1 und IEC EN62061)


@jabba: EN1050 solltest du (ihr) auch nicht mehr anwenden !!!!!
(siehe DIN EN ISO 14121-1) 

Macht euch nichts draus, die Normen werden fast täglich gegen irgendetwas getauscht oder werden sogar ganz gestrichen (vgl. BGH´s etc)


mit besten Grüssen aus dem www.muehlenkreis.de

Stephan


----------



## Herrminator (2 Oktober 2008)

Ja die 954-1 werde ich nicht anwenden!

Die 1050 wird durch 14121-1 ersetzt ?


----------



## wincc (3 Oktober 2008)

hi jabba kannst du mir sowas auch schicken ?


----------



## marlob (3 Oktober 2008)

wincc schrieb:


> hi jabba kannst du mir sowas auch schicken ?


oder online setzen


----------



## jabba (3 Oktober 2008)

Stephan_SST schrieb:


> @jabba: EN1050 solltest du (ihr) auch nicht mehr anwenden !!!!!
> (siehe DIN EN ISO 14121-1)


 
Ja , Ja ... Asche auf mein Haupt.
Ich kann mir den Kack nicht merken, im Kopf arbeite ich immer noch mit VDE 0113, wende aber die neue an.

In dem zusammenhang mal eine Seite der EU in Englisch, für den der sich dafür Interessiert. Dort werden alle für Maschinen einsetzbare Normen aufgelistet, mit Datum erscheinen und gültig bzw durch was sie ersetzt werden.

Normenübersicht EU

PDF in deutsch


----------



## jabba (6 Oktober 2008)

wincc schrieb:


> hi jabba kannst du mir sowas auch schicken ?


 

siehe http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=158773#post158773http://www.sps-forum.de/newreply.php?do=postreply&t=22497


----------

